# Home Depot / Lowe's woods



## rajones19 (Apr 2, 2013)

My new Smokin-It #2 arrived today, and I cannot wait for the weekend. I was at Home Depot last night, grabbed a bag of Char-Broil packaged Cherry wood chunks. I haven't opened it yet, but now I'm reading some posts about Lowes' and HD woods being super dry (probably kiln-dried), and therefore prone to flare-ups. Is this common enough to warrant returning the stuff, getting my money back and looking elsewhere? I'd rather find out now than after I open the bag, and I want to have something available for the weekend. I do have the pieces of hickory that came with the smoker. For God's sake, I wish I had been born with one ounce of patience .... Thanks in advance for any and all comments.


----------



## rajones19 (Apr 3, 2013)

So - to answer the question nobody has yet to answer - you bet your butt, it sure flares up. I'm on my 'seasoning' run, three chunks of wood at 250 degrees, and it started belching about 25 minutes into the process, temps up over 300 degrees. I turned the element off, and am waiting for it to cool back down. I guess I'll have to either soak this wood overnight before I use it, or just toss it in the campfire when we get moved to the campground for the summer. Time to order something decent online, I guess. Not much available in my area except this stuff. Oh, well.


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm not familiar with your smoker but dry wood is normally a good thing and helps get the blue smoke that you need for good food. Your up in the higher temps,  not sure if that is why it is flaring up. Here is thread about a smokin-It #3 and using a water pan as heat sink. Hopefully someone with your model of smoker will be around to help.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138465/smokin-it-smoker-temperature

Smokin it group

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136299/smokin-it-owners-group-created


----------



## michael ark (Apr 3, 2013)

Flare up can be avoided by starveing the wood from air and just allowing enough to smolder this can be done with foil.


----------

